# Cedar Point - East Harbour Rally - 2009



## Thor

Everyone

It started with fellow Outbackers at the Factory Rally coming up with the idea of a Cedar Point Rally for 09. I checked on the camping at Cedar Point and it really does not lend itself for a rally. Fanatical1 send me an email regarding a Cedar Point Rally and surrounding campgrounds that maybe suitable for a rally and still be near Cedar Point.

After several emails, (Fanatical1 did all the work of contacting parks and getting the details) we think it might be a good idea to have a rally at East Harbour SP. Fanatical1 will post the details for his leg work.

East habour has alot to offer (more than just Cedar Point) making it a great venue for a rally. Fun, sun, beach, food, beverage and most of all great people.

So after all that.....We are checking to see interest level, dates etc for this rally.

Please post thoughts, comments, ideas

Thanks
Thor & Fanatical1


----------



## Kenstand

Sounds like a good idea. If the date fits our calendar we would probably be there.

WEEEEEEEEE! RollerCoasters.


----------



## Fanatical1

I think this could be a great Rally for 2009 with the opportunity for Outbackers to meet and have a great time visiting Cedar Point and
then come back to a nice campground that is somewhat close to the park (about 35 minutes or so) that offers a beach, bike riding
campfires ect...









As Thor mentioned, we are looking for input and your thoughts...... If we do decide to stay at East Harbor SP, we will need to decide
on a few issues that they will require (this is a SP, not a private campground and they do not normally have rallys, but agreed to this one).

#1 - We will need to provide them with a farily accurate number of sites we need to block off 7 months in advance of the rally *and a date*.
They will then block these sites off and everyone individually will need to call the ODNR (Ohio Department of Natural Resources) 
and book their site. They will then open any unused blocked sites up to the general public. So we will be booking sites 6 months 
in advance.

#2 - If we want our sites together, we will need to decide if we want to reserve the pet area or non pet area.

Here's a few links to East Harbor:

East Harbor

East Harbor

And Cedar Point:

Cedar Point

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

Sounds great to me. I thank those that have put time and effort into this. I will check with Dw for good dates.


----------



## Nathan

We might be in for that depending on timing. We still don't know where we are going next year or for how long.


----------



## Thor

If Jerry attends, water balloons are a must at this rally

Thor


----------



## huntr70

Looks like a nice place.........

Would we be looking at full hook ups if some of us come from a distance and stay a week??

Steve


----------



## Thor

Steve

Good new it looks like they have full hooks....23 sites.

Camping
Non-electric Campsites197







Campsites with Elec#351
Full Service Sites23








Launch Ramps (free to campers)
1







Pet Camping (designated areas)y

Thor


----------



## outbackmac

Thor i was told to tell yea that Brett & Katie have been saving water balons just for u, I do believe they owe u 1 or more.

Dates after mid June works best for us if we want the boys to come


----------



## small5

We're in if the dates work out!

Terry


----------



## johnp

We stayed for four nights in the Lighthouse Point section at Cedar Point last month and would look for any reason to go back next year.

I just wish it was a little closer to home but well worth the ride.

John


----------



## Paul W.

East Harbor is a fabulous S.P. We have stayed there many times. It is pretty difficult to get a late reservation there so don't wait to reserve. If you need a backup, there is a great KOA that is literally across the causeway from Cedar Point. Great convenience with shuttles provided. I'm sure they handle anything we would throw their way. www.koasandusky.com.


----------



## Thor

Mark called the park and we need to reserve 7 months ahead. This does not leave us alot of time to nail things down. How about I throw out some dates and lets see how many takers?

June 26-28 (last weekend in June and the weekend before July4 so hopefully the park will not be as busy.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

In NY anyways, that weekend in June is when a lot of folks have highschool graduation or college graduation events.

Not sure what we are doing yet for next summer, by the end of this October my kitchen should be almost done and my dad fixed, will be able to plan more then.

I will be watching as the event unfolds.

KS


----------



## Thor

hurricaneplumber said:


> Thor,
> 
> In NY anyways, that weekend in June is when a lot of folks have highschool graduation or college graduation events.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing yet for next summer, by the end of this October my kitchen should be almost done and my dad fixed, will be able to plan more then.
> 
> I will be watching as the event unfolds.
> 
> KS


Kevin

With a new kitchen....does that mean I get invited over for dinner?























Good point Kevin regarding graduation .... how about later in July or the weekend before?

Thor

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan

I might be interested in this, but here's some things to consider
Are you really going to be doing much rally-ing if you're going to an amusement park for a weekend?
At least one of us (me) vowed I'd never again go to an amusement park on a weekend. You'll be looking at 3 hour lines for the top rides.
If you camp in the CP park you get to enter an hour before general admission to hit the top 4-5 rides
There is a swimming pool and nice Lake Eerie beach for the non-park day(s)
There is nothing like walking out of the park and right to your camper after 13-14 hours of an amusement park
On the other hand, 

the place is expensive
there are no ground fires allowed
There's not really much to do there except go to the amusement park


----------



## Fanatical1

Dan,

All the points you make are right on. It is difficult to have everything we would like for a rally.

Here's my thoughts....

Even if we stay at East Harbor or another park outside of CP, everyone could book as many days as they wanted, not just a weekend.
We can leave it open as to when anyone would viist CP. If some want to stay for several days during the week they could visit CP
during the week. If others choose to only come for the weekend, they can wait in line a little longer at CP.

I don't know the rates at CP next year, but I suspect around $90.00/night. East Harbor is about $30.00/night.

Bottom line is that we thought we would tackle having the best of both worlds. Visit a great amusement park and have rally that everyone could
could get to know each other and relax a bit around a campfire and let the kids ride bikes and visit the beach. Not sure we can pull that
off, but that was the goal.

Maybe some would like to book CP campground for a couple of days and then move over to East Harbor for the weekend? We
have lots of options. Personally I would like to go to a campground for maybe 3 or 4 days and go to CP one of those days. There's
a lot of other things to do in the area around East Harbor, it would be a good time to relax and explore. Maybe go to Kelly's island
for a day or the beach or visit a lighthouse on Marblehead? Great fresh perch dinners can be had all over the Marblehead area.









Keep the feedback coming! We can figure this out together....


----------



## Fanatical1

Kevin,

You need to make this one..... Besides we need your ice....











hurricaneplumber said:


> Thor,
> 
> In NY anyways, that weekend in June is when a lot of folks have highschool graduation or college graduation events.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing yet for next summer, by the end of this October my kitchen should be almost done and my dad fixed, will be able to plan more then.
> 
> I will be watching as the event unfolds.
> 
> KS


----------



## outbackmac

I understand all the thoughts as to going to cp, but lets face it we cant make everyone happy. Cause no matter whats decided people will do there own thing. As for me i will be at what ever campground you choose, i will come in during the week early or stay later what ever, lets get a date so we dont miss out. Those dates mentioned would work for us.
Thor & fan make sure this happens


----------



## z-family




----------



## Fanatical1

Rob,

Hope you can make it!

I found it under policies.....

Campsites : For changes or cancellations please contact the reservation center at 1-866-644-6727. Changes or cancellations made up to close of business 31 days or more prior to your scheduled arrival date will result in loss of $8 reservation fee. Cancellations made 4 to 30 days prior to arrival date will result in loss of $8 reservation fee and a $10 cancellation fee. Three days or less prior to arrival will result in loss of $8 reservation fee and one night's rental fee. Cancellations made on or after your scheduled arrival date you must contact the park directly. No refunds are given when the stay is shortened to less than the required minimum stay. For changes and cancellations of reservations paid by credit card, you will be required to verify the card number.

ODNR - Policies


----------



## BoaterDan

All things considered, I agree maybe making it a 5 day long weekend event is the best. There can be a group that wants to arrive Wednesday night and hit the park Thursday to avoid the crowds and others that can only make it for the weekend. And definitely, unless the idea is a set up camp, hit the park, then get out of there as soon as possible, the CP campground will be way too expensive and limited in amenities to be useful.

Those that make it to the rally but don't want to go to the park on a weekend can have a midnight snack waiting for ya when you return Saturday night.


----------



## mike

August would work better for us as we and h20sprayer already committed to the topsail rally. From there our family is looking to go to California so we would not be able to make it in june or july. BUT WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE EVERYONE AGAIN!!!


----------



## Thor

My plans would be the same, arrive before or stay after the weekend (date dependent) to attend CP during the week. The weekend be reserved for relaxing enjoying the beach and the rally. I would never the leave the campground if Kevin is making ice, Mark is making margaritas, Rob's Maragrator, Jerry's practical jokes (your camper might be turned around if you do) and water balloons






























Thor


----------



## H2oSprayer

From it's inception at the Factory Rally, the idea of a rally near Cedar Point sounded like a great idea to us. As we would be traveling a distance from home, we would be more inclined to make it a week long event (for us). However, as Mike pointed out above, we are planning on attending Topsail next year which falls during the same time as proposed. Would there be any interest in pushing this back to maybe the first of August? This would also give more time for everyone to plan.


----------



## H2oSprayer

BTW, we still have a bunch of balloons in the camper with Jerry's name written all over them


----------



## johnp

This year we attended the Canada rally Friday-Monday then checked into CP Monday and stayed until Friday morning. That worked great for us.Love CP only wish it were closer.

John


----------



## Nathan

August would work better for us!


----------



## johnp

We have been making the trek on the second week of August for the last few years as RI still has VJ day off. People say I'm nuts for driving 700 miles each way to go to an amusement park but they also have never been on 300 and 400' tall coasters























John


----------



## whodey

We're in. Can't pass up a rally involving Thor







. We would be making this a long weekend trip also. Go to CP during the week and rally on the weekend. Let us know the dates, we haven't made any vaca plans as of yet. If we are going to be there for a relatively long stay, it would be nice to have a full-hookup site though.

Mike


----------



## Thor

Mark emailed me and it looks like most folks like the idea of Aug.

Lets us shoot for Aug - At least will nail down a year and a month.

By the emails most people would prefer early in Aug because late aug gets us into the labour day weekend and kiddies are back to school.

So...let us narrow it down to the 1st or 2nd weekend/week in Aug....Good Place to start?????? Let us know

Thor


----------



## mike

We vote second week, due to our long trip but we might be able to do the first if that is what everyone decides, depends on how far we decide to go next year


----------



## dammawpa

Dammaw & Pa would love to be able to come to the Cedar Point Rally. The second week of August would probably be best for us. We'll keep watching to see what develops. Looks like a beautiful park.


----------



## outbackmac

lookin for outbackers to join the ranks of us that are being singled out by fellow outbackers. Iam not sure if thers enough waterballons for Thor. ( how did hrosprayer get in on this). Chris are you sure you want to be with Thor on this one?

Angelo see what you got me into


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> Angelo see what you got me into


Sure, blame it on Angelo







Bombs away!!

Either week would work for us. Should we plan the rally to run from Friday the 7th to Sunday the 9th and plan on the having a Cedar Point day trip on Thursday the 6th for those that wanted to come early? I doubt the DW and I would have any interest in going to Cedar Point on the weekend.


----------



## z-family




----------



## BoaterDan

whodey said:


> We're in. Can't pass up a rally involving Thor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mike


Good point. A nice campfire... a couple of "pops"... and we can start talking about planes on conveyors...


----------



## Sayonara

Sounds good so far for us. we will get our 2009 plans together and hopefully be able to join in!! BTW.....no babys being born for us next year to get in the way.....


----------



## Fanatical1

Here's a link to a bunch of great pictures of Cedar Point.

Check out the Millienium Force............









Cedar Point Pictures and Info....


----------



## johnp

Thanks for the memories and its only been a month but............. I WANT TO GO BACK




























I had to settle for Six Flags New England Saturday boring not even in the same leaque as Cedar Point.

John


----------



## Camping Fan

I'm interested in any chance to go to Cedar Point, but it will depend on the dates as I have family reunions planned for the first two weekends in August every year.


----------



## Thor

Ok

Someone throw out some dates.

Thor


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thor said:


> Either week would work for us. Should we plan the rally to run from Friday the 7th to Sunday the 9th and plan on the having a Cedar Point day trip on Thursday the 6th for those that wanted to come early? I doubt the DW and I would have any interest in going to Cedar Point on the weekend.


----------



## outbackmac

Any final dates yet?


----------



## outbackmac

any more info folks we are waiting


----------



## z-family




----------



## outbackmac

both work for us


----------



## small5

outbackmac said:


> both work for us


X2


----------



## H2oSprayer

Although I don't have a schedule for next school year yet, I would suspect that school will be starting the 24th of August. As we are very involved with the PTO, the week prior would be unavailable for us to attend a rally, as that is the week for school registration. I would love to see this rally jump up and start running. Anyone else with a date suggestion?


----------



## Rob_G

We just got back from Cedar Point this past Labor Day (Sandusky/Bayshore KOA). What a perfect time to go! Kids were back in school so the amusement park wasn't that packed. Lines for the Top Fuel Dragster, probably the best ride in the park right now, were about 70 min. Everything else was between 20-30 min.

For those of you worried about just the amusement park being available, there's SO much other stuff to do as well. We did the Rock and Ride, it was a ticket package for 1 day at Cedar Point and the other day at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland. It cost just over $200 for the whole family but it was worth it.

We also stopped in Sandusky. There was a local brewery we checked out as well as a town car show. It was pretty sweet.

Basically... if you want to beat the crowds, wait 'til after school starts and just pull the kids. It's so worth it to beat the crowds!


----------



## BoaterDan

However, waiting for really late in the year does reduce the experience if you consider the water rides to be an important part of it. Also, Millenium goes 90mph, which can be pretty biting cold on a brisk Fall-like day.


----------



## johnp

You may be cold but the bugs won't be pelting you in the face at dusk









On a side note how are the Halloween weekends at Cedar Point?

We like to make the trip around the second week in August because RI still has VJ day as a holiday.

John


----------



## Fanatical1

Halloween weekends are a great time to visit CP! The park is decorated and they have a number of special halloween attactions. 
Most of the activitys begin in the evening and on some Saturday nights you will have an abundance of teens who visit the park.
Even so the crowds during the day are not all that busy. Sundays are the slowest of the weekends and a great day to ride the coasters
with very little wait times.

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan

Yep, the Halloweekends are great fun, with the considerations I previously mentioned.


----------



## H2oSprayer

BoaterDan said:


> However, waiting for really late in the year...


Although we would love to attend, if it is decided to have the rally after school starts we would be unable to attend. An 800 mile round trip is a bit much for a weekend trip.


----------



## H2oSprayer

BUMP


----------



## Fanatical1

H2oSprayer said:


> BUMP


Getting anxious?







We are still looking possibly the second weekend in August.

More to come...


----------



## H2oSprayer

Fanatical1 said:


> Getting anxious?


Sort of, I have to pick my vacation for next year and we would like to plan a week trip around the rally.


----------



## clarkely

Any date yet????

I wanted to do Cedar point Next Year......so this may be Perfect for us!!!


----------



## BoaterDan

It's too early to know if I'll be able to go or not, but just keep in mind when the date is finally picked the previous discussion about the rally officially going from say Thursday-Sunday, since there'll be a group of people (or maybe just me) that won't go to an amusement park on a weekend.

I'd probably want to stay in the park campground Wednesday and Thursday night and move to the rally location for the weekend.


----------



## clarkely

BoaterDan said:


> It's too early to know if I'll be able to go or not, but just keep in mind when the date is finally picked the previous discussion about the rally officially going from say Thursday-Sunday, since there'll be a group of people (or maybe just me) that won't go to an amusement park on a weekend.
> 
> I'd probably want to stay in the park campground Wednesday and Thursday night and move to the rally location for the weekend.


I would vote for a thursday to Tuesday.............Sunday's & Monday's are always good park days


----------



## Camping Fan

BoaterDan said:


> It's too early to know if I'll be able to go or not, but just keep in mind when the date is finally picked the previous discussion about the rally officially going from say Thursday-Sunday, since there'll be a group of people (or maybe just me) that won't go to an amusement park on a weekend.
> 
> I'd probably want to stay in the park campground Wednesday and Thursday night and move to the rally location for the weekend.


X 2 for me. If the rally is during a week that I can go I would probably stay at the Cedar Point campground for a couple days during the week and do the park, then move to the rally location to just relax for the weekend.


----------



## Sayonara

Camping Fan said:


> It's too early to know if I'll be able to go or not, but just keep in mind when the date is finally picked the previous discussion about the rally officially going from say Thursday-Sunday, since there'll be a group of people (or maybe just me) that won't go to an amusement park on a weekend.
> 
> I'd probably want to stay in the park campground Wednesday and Thursday night and move to the rally location for the weekend.


X 2 for me. If the rally is during a week that I can go I would probably stay at the Cedar Point campground for a couple days during the week and do the park, then move to the rally location to just relax for the weekend.
[/quote]
Id have to agree ! Plus my kids are still a little too young for many of the rides at CP.


----------



## johnp

X3 We stay in the park tues-fri then head back. This year we hit the Canada rally on the way.

Can't wait to go back next year.

John


----------



## H2oSprayer

Sayonara said:


> Id have to agree ! Plus my kids are still a little too young for many of the rides at CP.


But I bet the little ones would have a great time at Cedar Points Soak City!


----------



## clarkely

Sayonara said:


> It's too early to know if I'll be able to go or not, but just keep in mind when the date is finally picked the previous discussion about the rally officially going from say Thursday-Sunday, since there'll be a group of people (or maybe just me) that won't go to an amusement park on a weekend.
> 
> I'd probably want to stay in the park campground Wednesday and Thursday night and move to the rally location for the weekend.


X 2 for me. If the rally is during a week that I can go I would probably stay at the Cedar Point campground for a couple days during the week and do the park, then move to the rally location to just relax for the weekend.
[/quote]
Id have to agree ! Plus my kids are still a little too young for many of the rides at CP.
[/quote]

You can get the lift shoes for your 4 year old........i bet she wouldn't forget it


----------



## johnp

Cedar Point keeps an eye on the little ones and makes sure they are not wearing thick shoes. My daughter wore them at Six Flags with no problems but I have seen ride workers make kids take them off at Cedar Point.

John


----------



## clarkely

johnp2000 said:


> Cedar Point keeps an eye on the little ones and makes sure they are not wearing thick shoes. My daughter wore them at Six Flags with no problems but I have seen ride workers make kids take them off at Cedar Point.
> 
> John


I was only teasing Sayonara to get him to go..........his kids would have a blast in the water park........


----------



## out4fun

Hi All,

Sorry, Angelo and I have not been keeping up with the threads on Outbackers. We've been crazy busy (we owe a couple of you a phone call)...anyway we'd be interested in the rally.

Our summer is pretty open for '09. Chey will be starting Kindergarten so for the first time we'll have to plan our trips around school...that's going to suck!

We miss you all and hope your all doing well!

Rita & Angelo


----------



## fourwalls

We are thinking of going too, so when you get the dates locked down we will try to get in on the reservations. We have no interest in CP but we love the area and there is plenty to do without the amusement park. We like the fishing in lake erie.


----------



## H2oSprayer

clarkely said:


> Any date yet????


So.....

How about we say 8/7 --> 8/10 for the rally

-And-

8/10 --> 8/13 for Cedar Point

-And-

For those coming from the west (or even if you would simply like to join us): 8/13 --> 8/16 at Indiana Dunes State Park.

Thoughts???


----------



## Fanatical1

You can't break up a weekend stay at the SP's. I was thinking more on the line of August 5th - 8th.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Fanatical1 said:


> You can't break up a weekend stay at the SP's.


I don't follow you; what do you mean by "break up a weekend stay"?


----------



## Fanatical1

H2oSprayer said:


> You can't break up a weekend stay at the SP's.


I don't follow you; what do you mean by "break up a weekend stay"?
[/quote]

August 8th is a Saturday night and a weekend stay would have to include Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Fanatical1 said:


> You can't break up a weekend stay at the SP's.


I don't follow you; what do you mean by "break up a weekend stay"?
[/quote]

August 8th is a Saturday night and a weekend stay would have to include Friday and Saturday nights.
[/quote]
I follow you now, thanks for the clarification. It should have read:

"How about we say 8/7 --> 8/10 for the rally"

I will edit my original post.


----------



## BoaterDan

I sure hope I end up going after making all this fus...









but again, I'd like to see the complete options as the "official" rally dates...

8/4 - 8/10

8/4 - 8/6: CP campground mini-pre-rally for those so inclined
8/7 - 8/10: Full rally at the State Park, includes weekend trip to CP for the foolish... er, so inclined.


----------



## Thor

BoaterDan said:


> I sure hope I end up going after making all this fus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but again, I'd like to see the complete options as the "official" rally dates...
> 
> 8/4 - 8/10
> 
> 8/4 - 8/6: CP campground mini-pre-rally for those so inclined
> 8/7 - 8/10: Full rally at the State Park, includes weekend trip to CP for the foolish... er, so inclined.


Lets make the date offical. Above dates work for me.

As for Soak City - No need to worry, just pick the campsite next to me







Just ask Jerry









Thor


----------



## outbackmac

As far as Soak City i guarantee you will get wetter at Thor's site then Soak City.

OK give me all the info campground and dates Details DETAILS


----------



## Fanatical1

*Official Rally Dates!!*

*August 4th (Tuesday) through August 9th (Sunday). *









The first part of the week, Tuesday and Wednesday nights for those that wish to camp at Cedar Point's campground (Lighthouse section). 
The second half of the week Thursday through Saturday nights will be at East Harbor SP.

I think there will be a lot of us that will want to change the dates slightly, with either spending more or fewer nights at Cedar Point or just stay
at East Harbor ect.... and we will try to make the dates as flexible as possible.

We will start working with CP and East Harbor to see what our options may be to have flexibility in dates.

More to follow......

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

Thanks for the info we are in just firm everything up


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> Thanks for the info we are in just firm everything up


I believe that we will be able to make it also.

Jerry, please let me know when you have reserved your site, I want to be at the end of the group


----------



## outbackmac

CHICKEN CHICKEN Afraid of getting wet? Just remember if Angelo and Mike are there fasten all furniture down.

chris did i see where you guys are going to Top Sail/


----------



## Pooh&Tigger

We would be interested in this rally at Cedar Point. We have a small dog and would like to have full setup. Thanks for suggesting/planning it...


----------



## Thor

outbackmac said:


> CHICKEN CHICKEN Afraid of getting wet? Just remember if Angelo and Mike are there fasten all furniture down.
> 
> chris did i see where you guys are going to Top Sail/


Jerry

I have decided to step it up a notch...... I will be now using garbage bags as my water balloons















I will be booking in the new year onceour vacationschedules are out.

Thor


----------



## Dub

East Harbor is one of my favorite parks in Ohio. There are only about a dozen full hookup sites and you're packed in pretty tight. The B area has a little more room but the C area has more trees. There is a big group area with no water or electric which is nice if everyone has gens. It's a very big park that is bike friendly, actually, bikes are the best way to et to the beach as they have a separate bike road all the way to the beach. None of the sites are waterfront.

I have also stayed in the KOA that is right by the entrance to Cedar Point and I think they have a shuttle that will take you there. It's a pretty nice campground with a pool and everything but about double the price of EH which is about 15 miles away or so. Either way I'd like to go on this one.


----------



## outbackmac

Thor; let us know what the schedule looks like so we can make ou planes together.

I too have decided to take it to the nexy level i will be packing heat to shoot those bags out of the air. Also i will install surface to air defense system to protect our loved ones. BRING IT ON


----------



## johnp

This could start to resmble the Luray rally two years ago. Golf carts,three person launchers,super soakers of all kinds and a LOT of water and wet people. I'm game.

John


----------



## HDOutbackers

Tentatively we are in for the August weekend. Not sure of the exact dates we will come in and how long we will stay but we will likely only stay at the State Park and if we choose to hit CP, we will ride the motorcycle over. If we hit CP, it will probably be mid-week to avoid the larger crowds too!

Stocking up on water balloons. Especially if Jerry brings those two young men of his along. Oh.......Ryan and anyone else that golfs....bring the clubs!

VicTim


----------



## ember

Jim&Gina said:


> We would be interested in this rally at Cedar Point. We have a small dog and would like to have full setup. Thanks for suggesting/planning it...


Hi Jim and Gina,
I just wanted to welcome you to the Outbackers family!! As a rule our welcome wagon is bit more pronounced than this!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## mike

What furniture???????, anyway, can u find out what the cancelation policy will be at those places. We may try to make it, but after topsail we may head west for about 7 weeks, trying to work it all out, but if that does not work we should be able to make it.


----------



## Fanatical1

Ok. Time to start planning!!

I checked with CP on dates for those that wish to spend part of the Rally camping at CP campground and they do have enough availablility during
the week of August 4th... I specifically checked the lighthouse point section of the campground which has full hookups and is much nicer than the 
older section. I would suggest for those of you that want to camp at CP for a few days that you go ahead and make your reservations through
CP reservations to reserve your site and dates.

Please have them note in the reservation that you are part of the Outbacker's Rally and wish to be next to other Outbackers in the circle near
the pool (Lighthouse Section) which are back in sites. Although this does not mean they won't put you elsewhere, they will make every effort to keep us together and this section by the pool is popular and books early so make your reservations soon.

The details on the East Harbor portion of the trip (maybe Thursday August 6th - Saturday August 9th) will be coming shortly. Ohio State Parks open
reservations 6 months to the day in advance so in the next couple of weeks I will post more info on our options to book East Harbor.

Cedar Point reservations = 419.627.2106


----------



## johnp

The online reservation system is still not taking reservations for 2009 yet







but I will keep stalking it until it does









John


----------



## Fanatical1

You can book sites using the reservation phone number if you choose.....The old fashoned way!









John,

I think you were planning on spending a few extra days at CP if I remember correctly. Are you coming to East Harbor for a few
days also?

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

If we make this trip which i think we are we will stay at east harbor for the entire time not moving the trailer to cedar point


----------



## johnp

Fanatical1 said:


> You can book sites using the reservation phone number if you choose.....The old fashoned way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> I think you were planning on spending a few extra days at CP if I remember correctly. Are you coming to East Harbor for a few
> days also?
> 
> Mark


I would Likely go to CP Tues-Thurs and maybe East Harbor Thurs-Sat then do the 800 mile trek on Sun. Last year we hit the Canada rally for the weekend before hit CP for 4 days and headed home with gas at 4.25 gal that trip stung a little but time at CP priceless.


----------



## Fanatical1

outbackmac said:


> If we make this trip which i think we are we will stay at east harbor for the entire time not moving the trailer to cedar point


I am thinking of doing the same.........

Mark


----------



## Frank's n beans

This sounds like a great family time. I will check the schedule and try to make it. We would be interested in staying at CP.


----------



## Thor

We are planning the same...Keep the trailer at East Harbour and commute to CP

Thor


----------



## clarkely

Thor said:


> We are planning the same...Keep the trailer at East Harbour and commute to CP
> 
> Thor


bringing that new camaro????


----------



## clarkely

Is anyone looking into a group rate at CP amusement.........i may have missed a post about it.....just curious??


----------



## Fanatical1

clarkely said:


> Is anyone looking into a group rate at CP amusement.........i may have missed a post about it.....just curious??


I looked into it a couple of months ago and there are options to save us money on tickets. Cedar Point last year would
provide $8.00/off per ticket coupons that we can use. This is a little better than the standard $5.00 off that's usually
available though local retailers. Those that choose to camp at Cedar Point can opt for a package promotion when 
reserving your site that includes disounted tickets to the park. You can also choose to buy the additional soak city
waterpark passes when purchasing your tickets to CP.

Because of the many options available and the number of days some may choose to attend the park, it will most
likely make sense for everyone to purchase their own tickets.

Because the discount coupons and ticket prices change from year to year, I plan to work on CP to provide us some
sort of coupons to save money off the ticket price and will be happy to send those to anyone who plans on 
buying CP tickets.

Mark


----------



## clarkely

Fanatical1 said:


> Is anyone looking into a group rate at CP amusement.........i may have missed a post about it.....just curious??


I looked into it a couple of months ago and there are options to save us money on tickets. Cedar Point last year would
provide $8.00/off per ticket coupons that we can use. This is a little better than the standard $5.00 off that's usually
available though local retailers. Those that choose to camp at Cedar Point can opt for a package promotion when 
reserving your site that includes disounted tickets to the park. You can also choose to buy the additional soak city
waterpark passes when purchasing your tickets to CP.

Because of the many options available and the number of days some may choose to attend the park, it will most
likely make sense for everyone to purchase their own tickets.

Because the discount coupons and ticket prices change from year to year, I plan to work on CP to provide us some
sort of coupons to save money off the ticket price and will be happy to send those to anyone who plans on 
buying CP tickets.

Mark
[/quote]

Thanks!!!!!

With 6 of us in our family......I am always looking out for any type of discount









What areas are you looking at, at East Harbor.........we are seriously considering making the Trip (8 hours for us one way) and would stay at EH the whole time maybe from wed to sun. or mon., but I need to start deciding to work the rest of our camping & vacation schedules in.

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## johnp

How far away is East Harbour from Cedar Point? I know we will stay a few days at CP. If I wanted to be crazy we could tow the boat to East Harbour stay there and use the boat as a shuttle to CP. But I'm sure the CP marina slips are not cheap (I've seen some of the boats there $$).

Anyone not staying at CP could get someone staying there to buy the discounted tickets.

John


----------



## H2oSprayer

According to Google maps, it's 18 miles. But as Cedar Point is on a peninsula, I bet you can see just about from East Harbor State Park.

As it stands now, I think that we are planning on arriving at East Harbor State Park on Thursday for the rally and staying until probably Tuesday. I'm thinking that Monday will be the day for us to go to Cedar Point. On Tuesday, we are planning on heading home, but stopping at Indiana Dunes until Friday or Saturday. We had a great time staying there last year with a few other families after the Factory Rally and have wanted to get back there.


----------



## outbackmac

Has anyone made reservations at east harbor yet?


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> Has anyone made reservations at east harbor yet?


I was under the impression that we could only reserve 6 months out?


----------



## Thor

clarkely said:


> We are planning the same...Keep the trailer at East Harbour and commute to CP
> 
> Thor


bringing that new camaro????
[/quote]

Great idea....Now I just have to figure out how to put 3 kids a dog and DW into the car









Thor


----------



## Frank's n beans

Will East Harbour take all of us for the rally? How many sites do we need for the rally? I need 2 sites (have a friend joining us) at East Harbour 8-3 to 8-9.


----------



## Fanatical1

H2oSprayer said:


> Has anyone made reservations at east harbor yet?


I was under the impression that we could only reserve 6 months out?
[/quote]

That's correct, only reserve 6 months out. More to follow on East Harbor details.


----------



## Frank's n beans

How many people are interested in this rally? I have my calander set to reserve some sites in early Feb..


----------



## Fanatical1

East Harbor:

It will soon be time to begin booking sites at East Harbor for the Rally which needs to be done through the ODNR reservations website.
They open up sites for reservations 6 months in advance and we will need to be quick to reserve sites that are next to each other. They
will not block off a section of sites so we are on our own to make reservations. Depending on what day day you want to arrive,
it will be important to reserve your sites 6 months in advance to the day if possible... ie if you want to book 8/4 - 8/8, then on February 4th you
need to go to the ODNR and book your site. If you want to book 8/5/-8/10 then you need to book on February 5th. ect...

One of the challenges for our group is that East Harbor has many different types of sites with very few full hookups. Some sections are pet
friendly and others not. I personally love to stay in section B-35 - B26, but these are electric only and no pets. Full hookups are pet friendly,
but very limited so if you need these sites book quickly to insure you get one.

Here is what I suggest:

Sites C-19 - C29 are full hookup, pull through and pet friendly. Sites C222 - C232 are pull through, electric only and 
are somewhat close to the full hookup sites. We could target these two areas if we wanted to be close as a group. Another option
would be to split our group in two and book C-19 - C29 (full hookup & pet friendly) and B35 - B26 (electric only no pets).

ODNR - Reservations

Campground map

I'm planning to book a site for 5 nights starting with Tuesday August 4th. and going through Saturday August 8th and leaving Sunday. Let's keep track
of who is booking what sites so we know who's coming and what's available. After you book, please post your site number and dates....

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

not sure of our arrival date but we will stay at East Harbor and not be moving to Cedar Point.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Fanatical1 said:


> I'm planning to book a site for 5 nights starting with Tuesday August 4th. and going through Saturday August 8th and leaving Sunday. Let's keep track
> of who is booking what sites so we know who's coming and what's available. After you book, please post your site number and dates....


I'm planning on booking one of the C sites from Thursday to Tuesday.

If anyone is interested, we are planning on stopping at Indiana Dunes State Park on the way back and plan on staying from Tuesday till probably Saturday.


----------



## Fanatical1

I'm glad to see it's just not me going!









Chris and Jerry, if your going to book one of the full hookup sites you will have to do it the morning of exactly 6 months in advance or most of them
will all be gone that same day or even that same morning. After the first of the month I will double check the exact dates that you will need to get on line to grab the sites. ODNR website opens the next day of available sites at 7:00AM Eastern so I suggest getting on line as close to 7:01 AM as possible to
insure a full hookup site. I can't stress this enough, if you need full hookups you need to book 6 months to the day in advance and close to 7:00AM Eastern or they will be gone!

The electric only sites will not go as quickly and we will have a few days or even weeks to book them, but the sooner the better. 
I really like the electric only sites in B section that I mentioned above but they are not pet friendly and no water or sewer. They 
are not next to the full hookup sites but that's what bikes are for anyway..... This is a great park to bring your bikes because of it's
size and distances to the beach ect....

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1

This is the week to book East Harbor!! If your arrival date is going to be Tuesday August 4th you will need to go to the ODNR website
this Wednesday starting at 7:00 AM eastern to book the full hookup sites. The full hookups are in section 3 and are sites C-19 - C29 which
are pull through only or you could try the full hookups C-1 - C-18 which are back ins right next to the others. If your going to arrive
on Wednesday August 5th then you need to book this Thursday morning.

The electric only sites do not book nearly as quickly as the full hookups. I think I may try for Wednesday through Saturday nights and leave
on Sunday.

Mark


----------



## johnp

What days are you planning on hitting the park? The days I go to Cp I will stay at Cp or I'll have to drag my Jeep along for the 1500 mile ride.

John


----------



## Fanatical1

johnp2000 said:


> What days are you planning on hitting the park? The days I go to Cp I will stay at Cp or I'll have to drag my Jeep along for the 1500 mile ride.
> 
> John


I can't speak for anyone else but I was thinking Thursday I would go to CP.

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

Were booked for 8-4to 8-9 in site c27.

we are going to cedar point sometime not sure of the day yet waiting to see what everyone else is doing.

Come on August


----------



## Frank's n beans

We are booked 8-4 thru 8-9 on sites C11 and C12. We have friends of the family loining us. We are planning Cedar Point 8-5 and 8-6. 
Can't wait to get out of this snow.


----------



## johnp

I'll have to wait until Friday to book for the weekend and I'm still waiting for CP to start taking online reservations for this year. I think we will stay at CP Tues-Fri and East Hatbour for the weekend.

John


----------



## Fanatical1

johnp2000 said:


> I'll have to wait until Friday to book for the weekend and I'm still waiting for CP to start taking online reservations for this year. I think we will stay at CP Tues-Fri and East Hatbour for the weekend.
> 
> John


Glad your going to make it John!

I booked site C26 today for August 5th through August 8th and leave on the 9th (Sunday).

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

Howdy neighbor, Dont believe any rumors you read on here there all false I have never been convicted of removing lawn furniture


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> Howdy neighbor, Dont believe any rumors you read on here there all false I have never been convicted of removing lawn furniture


Your joking right??? I am going to find a way to anchor my gear to mother earth this year. You almost had me with the table switch. Heck, the one that was put in place of mine (I believe it was Thor's) was a lot nicer then mine. I should have just played dumb and see if Thor noticed.


----------



## Fanatical1

outbackmac said:


> Howdy neighbor, Dont believe any rumors you read on here there all false I have never been convicted of removing lawn furniture


I already started packing a box with chains and padlocks to bring on this trip..... Next time
I will pay more attention to who booked what site on these rallys.....

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

Chris i see you got a new truck, got locks for it. Oh never mind i already have a truck.

Is Mike , Thor, Angelo in for this trip? Ur going to Top sail also right


----------



## outbackmac

APB has anyone seen this Family


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> Chris i see you got a new truck, got locks for it. Oh never mind i already have a truck.
> 
> Is Mike , Thor, Angelo in for this trip? Ur going to Top sail also right


Yes, Mike and I are heading down to Topsail this year. I believe that Mike is planning a 2 month trip out west after the Topsail rally, so I don't believe they are planning on this one. I believe Thor expressed interest but I haven't seen any heard if Angelo (Out4Fun) is planning the trip. I'll be making my reservations in the morning as we are planning on being there from Thursday the 6th - Mon the 10th. It looks like C-28 is still available. The question is, do I want to be that close to you?

BTW, we are planning on Indiana Dunes from the 10th - 15th, wanna join us?


----------



## Thor

outbackmac said:


> APB has anyone seen this Family


Count us in. Just waiting to hear back from DW work to confirm vacation days. We will be arriving tues or wed leaving on Sun

I have already packed the fencing and guard towers. The poddle is being trained as a guard dog and still need to purchase the search lights.

Above is a must if you are camping in the same state as Outbackmac









Thor


----------



## mike

We have reservations at yellowstone until the 9th so unless we drove straight through or cut the trip short it doesnt look like we will enjoy ur company this year. This is a once in a lifetime trip so there is always next year!!


----------



## Fanatical1

Mike,

Sorry to hear your not going to make it.... But your taking a trip of a lifetime so we will cut you some slack. Maybe next year!

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer

We have site C-28 reserved. We will arrive on Thursday the 6th and head out on Monday the 10th. Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## outbackmac

Sounds like a Good time. Chris I know 1 way to keep ur stuff join forces with ???????????

Thor glad to see that u still have a sense of humor. Just make sure that trained attack dog eats meat cause iam sending Ryan over the fence first.

Mike sorry you wont be there. look forward to seeing all in florida.


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> look forward to seeing all in Florida.


I didn't see your name on the list. What dates are you planning on attending? I guess this will give me an opportunity to try out my furniture anchors and let Thor know if they will hold or not.


----------



## mike

jerry Florida????


----------



## outbackmac

Mike why are u surprised? Yes we are going we are taking a extra site that a fellow outbacker has Needtomellowout had 2 sites so we are on the 2nd site 130 something.

As for anchors remember alot of sand in florida


----------



## mike

jerry what dates, h20 could only do one week 6/14-6/21 looking forward to seeing u guys. ps is ur son going?


----------



## outbackmac

Mike Yes i believe both my sons are going. depending on exam schedule we will arrive 6/12 or 6/13 and stay all week how about u


----------



## johnp

I booked C-25 for Thur-Sun. I will book CP for Mon- Wend and move to the lot for Thursday morning. August can't come quick enough.

John


----------



## Fanatical1

Here's the sites reserved at East Harbor so far.....

Outbackmac - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-27
Frank's n Beans - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-11 & C-12
Fanatical1 - 8/5 - 8/9 - C-26
johnp2000 - 8/6 - 8/9 - C-25
H2oSprayer - 8/6 - 8/10 - C-28


----------



## Fanatical1

For those of you that have not stayed at East Harbor before, here are some of the local attractions:

Local Ferry to Kelly's Island.

Kellys Island Ferry

Kellys island has winerys, resturants, state camp grounds, glacier grooves and a old limestone corry to explore.

Kellys Island

Here's the Port Clinton website that shows many of the things to do in the area.

Port Clinton

Go carts!

Island Adventures

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer

Fanatical1 said:


> Go carts!
> Island Adventures


What do you say Jerry, a dash for the cash race?


----------



## outbackmac

Chris you know iam a little guy, iam so intimidated. I accept the challenge


----------



## johnp

Ok Cedar Point regulars. How early do they open up the parking lots and how bad is the traffic jam?

When we have gone in the past we get there late afternoon check in at campers village have dinner and use the starlight passes but this year I may mix it up and park in the registration lot early buy the tickets and go to the site later in the day. On Thursday checkout park in the lot hit the coasters and move over to East harbor before dark.

John


----------



## Fanatical1

johnp2000 said:


> Ok Cedar Point regulars. How early do they open up the parking lots and how bad is the traffic jam?
> 
> When we have gone in the past we get there late afternoon check in at campers village have dinner and use the starlight passes but this year I may mix it up and park in the registration lot early buy the tickets and go to the site later in the day. On Thursday checkout park in the lot hit the coasters and move over to East harbor before dark.
> 
> John


John,

The park opens at 10:00 but the parking lots are open at least an hour or two earlier than that. I don't think there is any need to 
get there before 9:00 AM or so on a weekday. I would go to the back lot (where the campground is) and use that entrance because
it's not nearly a busy as the front entrance. You can park your camper without any trouble in the back parking lot. Make sure
you tell them you want to use the back entrance because they nomally try to direct the traffic to the front entrance. Traffic should be 
very light at 9:00AM on a weekday.

You can stand in line at the back entrance until they open and then shoot for the more popular rides. The Millienium is about half way 
between the front and rear entrances and the Maverick and Dragster is slightly closer to the back entrance. Don't bother with
the Magnum which is right at the back entrance because the lines are short for it all day long anyway.

When staying at any of the Cedar Point resorts including the campground they let you in an hour earlier (9:00AM) and have a limited
number of rides open. I never found this to be a big advantage because they usually only open 4 rides or so.

If your camping there that night, when you check in at the campground they will refund you parking for the day
if you keep your receipt. I think parking is $15.00.


----------



## johnp

The last couple of years DD and I have done the mad dash at 9am and from that back gate to Millenium is a haul I wish they would make a walkway across the middle. We have always stayed in the campground so I never knew when the lot opens. I am going to do the pre-checkin at 8:30 and hit the rides at 9 and move to the site later. Two years ago I had to make a midnight run to Walmart and what a ghost town CP was when I got back.If only I lived closer









John


----------



## BoaterDan

Holy Toledo, did the campground prices go up from a few years ago when we stayed! $70 for a pull-through in the old dumpy electric-only part?! $90 for a pull-through full hookup?!

I love the convenience and the early hour when staying on-site, but $100 difference in campground cost for two nights almost gets three of us in the park.


----------



## johnp

I thought it went up but you also can buy discounted tickets in the office. And you can't beat the sounds of nature until after midnight







I plan on booking a back in site near the pool.

John


----------



## fourwalls

Any more info on this rally. I am trying to talk DH into joining the fun. We have never been to a rally before and are wondering what to expect if we make it.


----------



## Fanatical1

fourwalls said:


> Any more info on this rally. I am trying to talk DH into joining the fun. We have never been to a rally before and are wondering what to expect if we make it.


Fourwalls,

That would be great if you could make it!

As far as the activities, Cedar Point for one and a potluck dinner on Saturday night are the only things on the books for now, but for
the most part rallys are a way for all of us to meet new friends and camp at new areas. I know my kids are exicited about the chance
to meet and play with other kids (7 & 10 year old girls). East Harbor has a great beach that I'm sure we will spend time at. If you have
bikes bring them. This campground is big. There is a lighthouse close by on Lake Erie that makes for a nice stop and the whole area
around the campground is loaded with tourist stuff to do if you choose.

The best reason for you to come is that way you will know the in's and out's of what makes a succesful rally so that next year you can
host one in Hocking Hills for us.









Hope you can make it.

Mark


----------



## johnp

I think with the things to do around there I might drag the Jeep along anyway. My kids can't wait to go back to CP.

John


----------



## fourwalls

thanks for the invite. Not sure if GS can attend with us or not. Have to ask his parents closer to time. He is 3. If he goes the bikes do not. We have checked out the fishing almanac and it says the fishing that weekend should be great. Sure hope I can talk DH into attending. Sounds like fun. We will have to camp at Hocking Hills and see if it is someplace to return to. We have only stayed at Top-O-Caves campground, never the state park there.


----------



## Thor

Sorry everyone...it has been too long since I have logged on...just lots happening right now.

Good news it looks like DW work will be firming up today. I will be booking today or mon. Cannot wait to see everyone.

Is it soon soon to start talking about potluck?

Thor


----------



## Fanatical1

Thor said:


> Is it soon soon to start talking about potluck?
> 
> Thor


Potluck sounds great to me!









We will bring some fresh fried lake Erie perch or walleye....







and maybe do a jalapeno cornbread in the dutch oven...

What night does everyone suggest for the potluck?

Mark


----------



## fourwalls

I was sure surprised how fast the full hookup at east harbor st p go. All the back in full hookup are gone already.







Hope most have made their reservations.


----------



## Fanatical1

Fanatical1 said:


> One of the challenges for our group is that East Harbor has many different types of sites with very few full hookups. Some sections are pet
> friendly and others not. I personally love to stay in section B-35 - B26, but these are electric only and no pets. Full hookups are pet friendly,
> but very limited so if you need these sites book quickly to insure you get one.
> 
> Here is what I suggest:
> 
> Sites C-19 - C29 are full hookup, pull through and pet friendly. Sites C222 - C232 are pull through, electric only and
> are somewhat close to the full hookup sites. We could target these two areas if we wanted to be close as a group. Another option
> would be to split our group in two and book C-19 - C29 (full hookup & pet friendly) and B35 - B26 (electric only no pets).
> 
> ODNR - Reservations
> 
> Campground map


There are electric only sites (pet friendly) available C222 - C232 which is right next to the full hook up sites. We stay at the Ohio State Parks
regularly and never book full hookups and have not found it to be much of a problem. The other section B35 - B26 is very nice (not pet friendly)
but not that close to C section (you will need to drive or ride bikes over to C).

Mark


----------



## johnp

Site c22 (Full hookup pull thru) is still available as of today for thurs-at least sun.

John


----------



## Frank's n beans

Good news to share with everyone. We will have a new addition joining us at East Harbour. A mini Dachsund was born last week. See doesn't have a name yet, but we are sure she will enjoy camping with us.


----------



## dammawpa

Hello all, DW and family are considering the rally. We enjoyed the factory rally last year and all the good company.
Has anyone kept up a listing of the reserved campsites? I'm too lazy to go back through all the postings?
We are camping at Knoebels in Pa the weekend before and might make the trip to enjoy CP and the lake.
Carl


----------



## Fanatical1

Fanatical1 said:


> Here's the sites reserved at East Harbor so far.....
> 
> Outbackmac - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-27
> Frank's n Beans - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-11 & C-12
> Fanatical1 - 8/5 - 8/9 - C-26
> johnp2000 - 8/6 - 8/9 - C-25
> H2oSprayer - 8/6 - 8/10 - C-28


Carl,

Hope you can make it! Let us know what site you book.

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

How is everyone? How many are we up to now? And what days are we going to cp? As of now i will have my son Ryan with us and a friend of his.

Thor sorry about ur luck but Brett will not be in attemdance.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Hi all,

Watched this post with much interest for several months, but never did much since I had a conflict with the dates.

Well............. My brother called and said he cannot make the trip to see us in August, so I have an opening in the summer schedule now. You guys sound pretty wild, but I may be able to join the fun!! I know I will need to pack locks and water ballons!!

Seems East Harbour is pretty full and there is not much hope there, however Cedar Point is open. Do we have an exact count on who will be at Cedar Point and who will be at East Harbour? And when?? We would probably go to Cedar Point on Saturday August 1 and stay through August 7 (we have season passes). Maybe drive to the potluck on Saturday August 8 on our way back home to New York (a little out of the way, but that is OK).

Guess I would like to know who will be in the Cedar Point campground that week? It would be great to get the opportunity to meet some of you!!

I have to confess, our family is filled with coaster geeks!! We make the trek to Cedar Point at least three times a year. We know the park well, all the ins and outs. Would love the opportunity to spend time at the park with some of my Outbacker.com friends!! Be warned, my 9 year old daughter rides the Dragster and Millenium Force ARMS UP!!! All adults will be required to do the same!!

DAN


----------



## Fanatical1

Fanatical1 said:


> Here's the sites reserved at East Harbor so far.....
> 
> Outbackmac - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-27
> Frank's n Beans - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-11 & C-12
> Fanatical1 - 8/5 - 8/9 - C-26
> johnp2000 - 8/6 - 8/9 - C-25
> H2oSprayer - 8/6 - 8/10 - C-28


[/quote]

I think this is the list of those attending East Harbor so far..... I think Johnp2000 was going to spend a few nights at CP.

Even though the full hookup sites are gone, anyone still wanting to attend the rally can book the pull through electric only sites in
the B section (this is where I normally camp). They are nice sites in B section. B112 - B125 are nice or anything in B1 - B35.
B section is not pet friendly, if you have a pet you need to be somewhere in C section electric only.
B section is in another area of the park, but is only a short bike ride away from the full hook up sites. Not a big deal
in my opinion. I would guess we might have enough to have another group of Outbackers in B section also.

Twoelkhounds,

I hope you can make it! I would guess there may be more end up joining us and staying at CP.

Mark


----------



## Frank's n beans

outbackmac said:


> How is everyone? How many are we up to now? And what days are we going to cp? As of now i will have my son Ryan with us and a friend of his.
> 
> Thor sorry about ur luck but Brett will not be in attemdance.


We are planning 8-5 and 8-6 at CP. Three girls 6,12 and 16 will be riding everything they can. I will not know if the wife can join us until early August. She is not much for the rides but if she joins us I am up for them.

Do you guys bring soap and brushes for the water ballons? I'm sure the trailer will need a bath.


----------



## johnp

We are going to have to back out of this rally. I have a site at East Harbor that if someone that couldn't get in may be able to if they need it. Its site C-25 I don't know how quick they relist them but I could cancel it or maybe have it renamed.

John


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

I'm fairly new here and just stumbled on this thread. I would have LOVED to meet you all at East Harbor but we already have an outing planned for that weekend. We just got our new Outback and we live within 10 miles of East Harbor! If anyone needs any info on the area, let me know.


----------



## Fanatical1

johnp2000 said:


> We are going to have to back out of this rally. I have a site at East Harbor that if someone that couldn't get in may be able to if they need it. Its site C-25 I don't know how quick they relist them but I could cancel it or maybe have it renamed.
> 
> John


Sorry you can not make it John..... Maybe next time.

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1

Sparrow & Joe said:


> I'm fairly new here and just stumbled on this thread. I would have LOVED to meet you all at East Harbor but we already have an outing planned for that weekend. We just got our new Outback and we live within 10 miles of East Harbor! If anyone needs any info on the area, let me know.


Too bad you can't make it! Not too often you have a rally planned so close to where you live too! If your plans change come and join us.

Mark


----------



## johnp

If someone is looking to go to this rally I just cancelled site C-25 at East Harbor for August 6th thru the 9th. Also a full hookup site in Lighthouse Point is available for August 4 th thru 6th.

Its going to take some time before we can go back to Cedar Point


----------



## Fanatical1

johnp said:


> If someone is looking to go to this rally I just cancelled site C-25 at East Harbor for August 6th thru the 9th. Also a full hookup site in Lighthouse Point is available for August 4 th thru 6th.
> 
> Its going to take some time before we can go back to Cedar Point


This is a great opportunity for someone to join the rally and get a fuil hookup site that are extremely hard to get.

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

does anyone know for sure who is going to this rally


----------



## Fanatical1

Here's the sites reserved at East Harbor so far.....

Outbackmac - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-27
Frank's n Beans - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-11 & C-12
Fanatical1 - 8/5 - 8/9 - C-26
H2oSprayer - 8/6 - 8/10 - C-28

Thor also has a site reserved so he should be coming also, but his work schedule is crazy right now.....

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer

Fanatical1 said:


> Here's the sites reserved at East Harbor so far.....
> 
> Outbackmac - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-27
> Frank's n Beans - 8/4 - 8/9 - C-11 & C-12
> Fanatical1 - 8/5 - 8/9 - C-26
> H2oSprayer - 8/6 - 8/10 - C-28
> 
> Thor also has a site reserved so he should be coming also, but his work schedule is crazy right now.....
> 
> Mark


You can also add Out4Fun to the list. Not sure what site, but I spoke with Angelo last week and they were able to get the time off work and found an available site.


----------



## H2oSprayer

My older son and I went to Great America yesterday and I believe that I may have created a monster. He could not get enough of the big coasters. What day is everyone planning on going to Cedar Point?


----------



## outbackmac

Good question Chris. Also is anyone planing on going out to put n bay for a day?


----------



## H2oSprayer

Put N Bay sounds like a blast. Now if only we could talk Mike into joining us we would have someone trusted to watch the boys. Come on Mike.....You started your long trip with a rally, how about ending it on the same note????


----------



## outbackmac

maybe i can help Chris.

Mike you need to be at this rally, why I'll tell you why you drug Cautlin to Florida against her will and you created this 2 headed monster (ryan & cautlin) now do something for her and let the 2 love birds hook up again. HOWS THAT CHRIS?


----------



## H2oSprayer

outbackmac said:


> maybe i can help Chris.
> 
> Mike you need to be at this rally, why I'll tell you why you drug Cautlin to Florida against her will and you created this 2 headed monster (ryan & cautlin) now do something for her and let the 2 love birds hook up again. HOWS THAT CHRIS?


It's a great attempt, let's see if it will work


----------



## mike

i would love to see u guys again but its not me its the dw, she really wants to see everything. i keep u all informed, if i dont i'm sure outbackmac will know via ryan. hope to see u all soon


----------



## outbackmac

Food for thought, we will be going to put-n-bay on sat to see Pat Dailey perform from 7pm to 9pm must be 21 to see show

As far as Cedar Point what days were we thinking about going? If you get the 1 day pass it does not include the water park according to the DW, the 2 day pass includes both parks both days, Cost 80.00$. If anyone knows of any discounts let us all know. We will have us and 2 kids adult ages. How far from the park will we be? I hope this info helps in some sort of way.


----------



## Fanatical1

outbackmac said:


> Food for thought, we will be going to put-n-bay on sat to see Pat Dailey perform from 7pm to 9pm must be 21 to see show
> 
> As far as Cedar Point what days were we thinking about going? If you get the 1 day pass it does not include the water park according to the DW, the 2 day pass includes both parks both days, Cost 80.00$. If anyone knows of any discounts let us all know. We will have us and 2 kids adult ages. How far from the park will we be? I hope this info helps in some sort of way.


I will work on discounts for the park and hope to have something by late next week if possible. Still not sure what they are offering but hopefully
there will be some discount. Earlier in the thread, most thought Thursday would be a good day for the park, but if some want to go two days
you could go Wednesday or Thursday or Thursday & Friday. CP is about 30 minutes from East Harbor. I love Pat Daily but I have two little ones
so my Put in Bay days with Pat Daily are on hold for the moment.









The Jet Express to Put in Bay is only about 10 minutes away from East Harbor.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

Just want to mention Kelley's Island for those with smaller children. It is fun but a bit more laid back and family friendly for biking and what not. The ferry for that is also about a 10 minute trip from East Harbor.


----------



## Frank's n beans

I have an opportunity for someone to join us at East Harbor. My friends Tony, Laura and their 2 girls have just sold the house and need that week to move. The site is C12 and I just cancelled it a few minutes ago. It was from 8-4 thru 8-9.


----------



## nonny

Boy, am I bummed out about having to miss this one. I'll bet we would have even gotten Cae's mother for this one. They are huge amusement park/coaster fans. We will be camping in northern MI for our annual family gathering in honor/memory of my late husband. I hope you guys have a blast! Sorry we can't make it. How about a fall rally somewhere between Chicago and Kazoo? Have fun!!


----------



## Rip

My family and I and some friends will be there that weekend,the 7,8,9 at sites C 159,160 and 161!!! Kids going to Cedar point on sat!!!! I will be holding down the fort !!!Me and Cedar point don't get along anymore too old getting close to the big 50!!!!! Speed and Spinning Kills


----------



## Fanatical1

Rip said:


> My family and I and some friends will be there that weekend,the 7,8,9 at sites C 159,160 and 161!!! Kids going to Cedar point on sat!!!! I will be holding down the fort !!!Me and Cedar point don't get along anymore too old getting close to the big 50!!!!! Speed and Spinning Kills


Great! If you can, plan on joining the group and think about if you and your friends want to participate with us for the pot luck dinner.


----------



## Fanatical1

OK... Cedar Point told me that they can send out discount coupons to each family to be used when purchasing your CP tickets at the park.
These coupons are for various plans including one day at the park or two days at the park with Soak City ect.... I tried to get them to send
them to me and then I could distrubute them to the group but they said they can only send them to people who call in to the park.

So if you want discounts coupons you need to call CP and ask for the "getaway guide" and the discount coupons.

CP = 419-627-2350

Mark


----------



## johnp

If someone is staying in the park they can buy as many discount tickets as anyone else would want.

John


----------



## Frank's n beans

Fanatical1 said:


> OK... Cedar Point told me that they can send out discount coupons to each family to be used when purchasing your CP tickets at the park.
> These coupons are for various plans including one day at the prak or two days at the park with Soak City ect.... I tried to get them to send
> them to me and then I could distrubute them to the group but they said they can only send them to people who call in to the park.
> 
> So if you want discounts coupons you need to call CP and ask for the "getaway guide" and the discount coupons.
> 
> CP = 419-627-2350
> 
> Mark


That was easy. They asked a few questions and told me the package would be here in a few days.


----------



## Frank's n beans

Fanatical1 said:


> OK... Cedar Point told me that they can send out discount coupons to each family to be used when purchasing your CP tickets at the park.
> These coupons are for various plans including one day at the prak or two days at the park with Soak City ect.... I tried to get them to send
> them to me and then I could distrubute them to the group but they said they can only send them to people who call in to the park.
> 
> So if you want discounts coupons you need to call CP and ask for the "getaway guide" and the discount coupons.
> 
> CP = 419-627-2350
> 
> Mark


That was easy. They asked a few questions and told me the package would be here in a few days.


----------



## outbackmac

what are the discounts for?


----------



## Fanatical1

outbackmac said:


> what are the discounts for?


Discount coupons are used when purchasing your tickets to CP.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Fanatical1 said:


> what are the discounts for?


Discount coupons are used when purchasing your tickets to CP.
[/quote]

Does anyone know how much the discount with the discount coupon is?

I was able to locate discounted tickets here --> Tickets for $35 each when you buy at least 4 tickets.

EDIT: I noticed that the link above may not be working. If you click HERE simply scroll down under the heading "Admission four pack".


----------



## Fanatical1

H2oSprayer said:


> what are the discounts for?


Discount coupons are used when purchasing your tickets to CP.
[/quote]

Does anyone know how much the discount with the discount coupon is?

I was able to locate discounted tickets here --> Tickets for $35 each when you buy at least 4 tickets.

EDIT: I noticed that the link above may not be working. If you click HERE simply scroll down under the heading "Admission four pack".
[/quote]

I am still waiting for mine to show up in the mail so I don't know for sure, but they said there are discount coupons for various admission options 
among other things. The link you posted looks great also and might even be better than the coupons they are sending out. I will post what
they are after I receive them. You still may want to get the coupons if you have plans to go more than one day or to soak city ect... and they
take a few days to show up in the mail.

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1

The discount coupons came today and they have a variety of coupons for various things in the park:

$7.00 off on a one day admision to the park making it $45.00 less the $7.00 for a total of $38.00/day for anyone 48" or taller.
$10.00 off a soak city ticket
$5.00 off a starlight ticket.

Mark


----------



## outbackmac

Any coupons for a two day ticket


----------



## Fanatical1

outbackmac said:


> Any coupons for a two day ticket


Sorry... Nope.


----------



## BoaterDan

Haven't really been following this thread, but read the last couple of pages of messages, so...

I saw Put-In-Bay mentioned. I've been there many times back in my boating era, and it is fine during the day for the family. There is a little presentation by a ranger at the Perry Monument about the Battle of Lake Eerie (part of War of 1812) from which the famous "don't give up the ship" line originated. Going up in the monument is pretty cool too. I've seen Cedar Point from up there with binoculars on a very clear day. The web site mentions major repairs in 2009 though. Web site

Meijer has discount Cedar Point tickets. In the past I've found they still beat the package deals offered at the campground. Don't know if that's still the case.

I subscribe to emails from Cedar Point and get alerts about special deals. This came the other day. (I don't know what's applicable as I don't remember the rally dates.) There's a link below I'll repeat here where you can see the deals CP itself is offering: deals

"*Christmas in July comes to Cedar Point this Friday, Saturday & Sunday, July 24-26*.

Bring a new, unwrapped toy (minimum $5 value) to Cedar Point all weekend to benefit Toys for Tots, and receive a coupon valid for a $29.99 admission ticket! One donation and discount coupon per person. Coupon is valid for admission on same day as donation.

Plus, starting Saturday morning July 25, and ONLY online, we're offering one-day admission tickets for just $25 each, valid through September 7. Only 5,000 tickets available. Limit 4 tickets per order, while supplies last. Purchase your tickets here (Deal will not show until Saturday morning).

*A Walk You WON'T Want To Miss*

High wire walking sensation Nik Wallenda is ready for his next challenge - and you're invited to see it LIVE!

Nik will walk the cable of the Sky Ride high above the Main Midway on Sunday, July 26 at 5 p.m.

He's continuing his tour across North America and now you have a chance to see him here at Cedar Point this Sunday.

*Visit For Just $34.99*

Fan Appreciation Week is in full swing. What does that mean to you?

A one-day admission ticket is just $34.99 for our fans. This ticket is valid for a one-day visit now through Friday, July 24 only, and you can only get it online.


----------



## outbackmac

When is everyone going to cedar Point? Reason i ask our son Ryan 21 is lookin for someone to ride the coasters with as his parents are chickens. Any volunters?


----------



## H2oSprayer

I believe that Nick and I are going on Friday. At only nine years old, he has proven himself to be a coaster freak. "Dad, can we go again!!"


----------



## Rip

My boys and there friends going on Saturday!!!


----------



## out4fun

We are in and on site #228......Let me know if someone sees a full service site open up.

Thanks.... Angelo


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

We won't be able to camp at the rally but may come out for an evening walk on Tuesday or Wednesday. When will people be arriving? We thought we may go to East Harbor and say "Hey".







We would love to meet some of you.


----------



## outbackmac

Hey guys come on out and say hey we will be there on Tuesday site c-27


----------



## H2oSprayer

Angelo (Out4Fun) and we will be getting in late Thursday afternoon from the Chicago area.


----------



## outbackmac

10 hours and counting come over and say hey


----------



## Fanatical1

I can't believe that I'm writing this but.... We willl not be coming to the Rally. I pulled something in my shoulder last week while 
water sking and finally went to the doctor yesterday to have it checked out because my shoulder started to turning a lovely shade of yellow/green.
The doctor said I pulled a tendon off and has me scheduled for an MRI today and then surgery later in the week (not sure on the day yet).

I'm sorry we can not make it and we were really looking forward to meeting everyone. I will cancel my reservation later today so if
any one is interested in a full hookup site call the ODNR later today for site C26.

Have fun! Weather looks great!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe

We went out for a walk at East Harbor and sighted quite a few Outbacks...but no one was home!







Sorry we missed you. Have a great time!
We leave tomorrow for a weekend with our camping group at Punderson SP, east of Cleveland.


----------



## outbackmac

Home at last

We had a great time, met new outbackers (frank & beans) great family. Thanks again for riding coasters with Ryan.


----------



## fourwalls

We are home also. Sorry we missed most of you guys. We was on C1 beside Out for fun. They were great neighbors. We went for a couple of walks and no one was at home on the rest of the outback sites. I was fighting a nasty cold so we did not look to hard to find the fire sat eve. Hope a good time was had by all.


----------



## mike

sorry i missed u all, hope to see everyone either latter this year or next year. Our plans are starting to work towards st augustine then disney then up the east coast.


----------



## Frank's n beans

What a beautiful week to spend camping. It was great meeting and spending some time with everyone. Nice job with dinner Thursday. Jerry can you send me the picture you took of my family in Cedar Point. Thanks to Ryan for riding some coasters with my girls and I. 
Mackinaw City in late June 2010 is the plan. We camped at Mill Creek on July 4th a few years ago and you can see at least 2 sets of fireworks from the campground. Hows does that sound?


----------



## nonny

Any pics? Glad y'all had a great time and sorry I missed out!


----------



## H2oSprayer

We have also finally made it home. We took a detour to Indiana Dunes State Park for a few days with Out4Fun after the Cedar Point rally. It was great to see our friends again and meet new ones; we would be in for Mackinaw for sure next year. We had a great time at Cedar Point's water park and we even took a drive through a drive-thru zoo. There was something kinda strange about having a huge buffalo sticking his head through the window of the truck. At least the 10' wide horns of the steers only folded the mirrors in once







.


----------

